# T-Jet 2 DIY Shirt Board Holder



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

hey,

i was just wondering if anyone tried to build a shirt board holder on their own? i mean looking at 145 bucks for this simple board made me wonder if any1 has any tips and tricks on how to DIY?

to start with - can somebody email me measures of the infant board holder and the youth board? 

cheers,

d


----------



## c&cprint (Sep 17, 2007)

outside is 9 11/16 x 11 11/16, print area is 8 3/4 x 10 3/4. Good luck.


----------

